# Spark plugs for ca18?



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Anyone know where i can get some NGK Platinum spark plugs for the ca18det?I am also having trouble finding the right belts(timing,a/c,alt)Please help!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What A/C pump are you using? Is it the CA pump or the KA? But like I said goto checkers, napa, autozone, ect. and ask for the 88 pulsar se belts for the Timing and Alt.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

I am using the ka a/c compressor and power steering pump.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Anyone know where i can get some NGK Platinum spark plugs for the ca18det?I am also having trouble finding the right belts(timing,a/c,alt)Please help!


HERE'S A LIST OF USDM PARTS FOR THE CA....HOPE THIS HELPS YA....



> If you are looking for parts, tell the autoparts store that you have an 88' Nissan Pulsar NX SE.
> It will be the correct part 99% of the time!
> 
> Oxygen Sensor CA18ET 200sx Bosch 13276 $47.99
> ...


-Alex B.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Since your using the KA A/C pump that means that it wont line up correctly... The regular A/C pump is a 4 ribbed belt to get it to work you gonna have to use a 3 ribbed belt. Just take your normal belt to where ever you get belts and ask for the 3 ribbed version


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BCPR6's are fine for a CA.
Make sure you get the resistive plug BCPR6 and not the non resistive BCP6 used in the S14 SR - youll get horror speaker whine if you do


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Anyone know where i can get some NGK Platinum spark plugs for the ca18det?



I'm confused...is the NGK Platinum or NGK V-Power better?
Guarneriman


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Platinums are fine for me... I dont think a V shaped groove will make it that much more worth while


----------

